# 2013 draft lottery



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

8:30 EST, ESPN

Odds:

Orlando - 25.0%
Charlotte - 19.9%
Cleveland - 15.6%
Phoenix - 11.9%
New Orleans - 8.8%
Sacramento - 6.3%
Detroit - 3.6%
Washington - 3.5%
Minnesota - 1.7%
Portland - 1.1%
Philadelphia - 0.8%
Toronto - 0.7%
Dallas - 0.6%
Utah - 0.5%

*RESULTS/DRAFT ORDER*
1. Cleveland
2. Orlando
3. Washington
4. Charlotte
5. Phoenix
6. New Orleans
7. Sacramento
8. Detroit
9. Minnesota
10. Portland
11. Philadelphia
12. Oklahoma City (via TOR)
13. Dallas
14. Utah


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Watch the NBA troll the Kings by finally giving them the #1 pick this year.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Would make for some good conspiracy theories.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Nah Orlando post-Dwight, potentially picking Noel (a bad pick in my book) would make for good talk


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Suns will get it


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll go ahead and predict the Sixers to get it, where they'll draft Noel, let Bynum walk and he'll go to Houston.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Bobcats. Because they're the Bobcats.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Maybe PHX Suns can get lucky tonight. Only fitting in a weak draft. Though can't be mad at getting a potential useful player.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Kings.

Of course Orlando almost always wins when they have a bad year.

The only good news is that all of these teams will have a chance to win the lottery next year too.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

> The NBA lottery is fixed. There’s no question about it. Just as last year’s draft order was determined by a David Stern-led conspiracy, this year’s will be determined the same way.
> 
> Think about it. If the NBA lottery really were legitimate, why not conduct the draw publically rather than in a back room? If the league conducted the lottery in the open, nobody could ever question the results.
> 
> ...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....-100-percent-chance-the-nba-lottery-is-fixed/


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Charlotte probably does win it, just because there's not anyone worthy of taking # 1.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Lottery is 8:30 EST by the way.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Floods said:


> Lottery is 8:30 EST by the way.


I hope the Pacers in this year......


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Cleveland and New Orleans could be really entertaining really soon.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

R-Star said:


> I hope the Pacers in this year......


wot?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Floods said:


> wot?


I have a feeling its their year to win the lotto, you know what I mean brother?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm gonna say the top 3 will be:

1. New Orleans
2. Phoenix
3. Charlotte

I got this right last year, we'll see how we go this time around.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

1. Portland 
2. New Orleans
3. Orlando


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Well I was gonna watch this on TV, but time warner had other plans. Thanks again, you ****ing jerkoffs. Die slowly.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

To the twitter!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Cleveland could really use a top 3 pick. (by which I mean Mclemore, Noel, or Oladipo)


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Wizards in the top 3


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wiz moved up.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Wiz jump


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Pistons in the top 3

just kidding


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

****. Suns at 5.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Some dipshit on twitter reported that the Pistons jumped when they didn't.

Magic, Cavs, Wizards in the top 3.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Seriously, Wizards at #8 move up? And that pussy Gilbert moved up again?

Suns picking 5th, can't say I'm surprised we didn't move up. Hopefully McD strikes gold in the draft


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Bogg said:


> Cleveland could really use a top 3 pick. (by which I mean Mclemore, Noel, or Oladipo)


Irving, Waiters, Thompson. I'd say they've had enough solid picks.

And really couldn't anyone use a top 3 pick?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Cavs or Wizards with #1 would be interesting.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Cavs get #1


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Cavs did it again, and their delegation freaks out


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Magic get #2, Wizards #3


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, **** the Cavs. They win every year and still suck.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Definitely rigged. :sarcasm:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LeBron to Cavs rumors are going to heat up even more now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cleveland rocks huh.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Conspiracy: Stern wants LeBron back in Cleveland with Irving and whoever they pick (Noel?)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Cavs again?


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Not that it really matters, this draft isn't top-heavy.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

> Chris Mannix ‏@ChrisMannixSI 1m
> Got to say it: No. 1 pick could go a long way towards enticing LeBron James back.


Is this guy a ****ing moron?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Would Cavs trade Waiters for to make room for McLemore?? Or do they go with Noel??


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Cavs #1. Noel, Thompson, Waiters, Irving. Get themselves a good all around SF and they could be pretty damn good in a couple years.

So Suns have NEVER had #1 pick, anyone know what other teams have never picked first overall?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

l0st1 said:


> Cavs #1. Noel, Thompson, Waiters, Irving. Get themselves a good all around SF and they could be pretty damn good in a couple years.
> 
> So Suns have NEVER had #1 pick, anyone know what other teams have never picked first overall?


Celtics


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Floods said:


> Is this guy a ****ing moron?


No, if Cleveland doesn't reach for Porter at #1, they could build a very, very solid young core with a gaping hole at small forward. The Cavs could be one of the best fits around for Lebron if he leaves Miami after next year. For what it's worth, they could also give Varejao away for a future pick to a team with cap space and sign Iggy and Josh Smith this summer.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Would Cavs trade Waiters for to make room for McLemore?? Or do they go with Noel??


That's what I would do. But it would essentially mean giving up on Waiters a year after you made a dumb reach for him, and I don't know if Cleveland's an organization willing to do that.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Oladipo 1st?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Bogg said:


> No, if Cleveland doesn't reach for Porter at #1, they could build a very, very solid young core with a gaping hole at small forward. The Cavs could be one of the best fits around for Lebron if he leaves Miami after next year. For what it's worth, they could also give Varejao away for a future pick to a team with cap space and sign Iggy and Josh Smith this summer.


Staying in Miami is a better situation than pretty much anything else that could unfold.

LeBron's not gonna run back to Cleveland after 4 years with his tail between his legs after what went down in 2010. Maybe at the very end of his career, but not when he's still in his prime.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

BlakeJesus said:


> Oladipo 1st?


If they trade Waiters for a big, maybe.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miami have never picked 1st either.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Floods said:


> Staying in Miami is a better situation than pretty much anything else that could unfold.


Not if Wade continues to have chronic knee trouble every spring. Allen, Battier, and Haslem aren't getting any younger, and Miami's capped out with Lebron, Wade, and Bosh. If Riley can reload the team in a year or two with more good supporting players, and Wade continues to be Dwyane Wade, then Lebron will stay, but if it's going to be Lebron and Bosh playing a two-man game surrounded by a MASH unit, why _wouldn't_ he leave?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

l0st1 said:


> Cavs #1. Noel, Thompson, Waiters, Irving. Get themselves a good all around SF and they could be pretty damn good in a couple years.
> 
> So Suns have NEVER had #1 pick, anyone know what other teams have never picked first overall?


Grizzlies, Bobcats, Heat, Timberwolves, Pacers to name a few.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Riley's not a dummy. He can reload that team as needed.

Besides, things going south in Miami is just one half of the equation. Why would LeBron ditch the Cavs in a fashion that even he later apologized for, and then go prancing back just four years later now that they've reloaded and the team he bolted for is slowing down? Now THAT would be a blow to his image. That would make him look like the ultimate loser. Surely he's aware of that. Even the Cleveland fans would probably still boo him.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Floods said:


> Riley's not a dummy. He can reload that team as needed.
> 
> Besides, things going south in Miami is just one half of the equation. Why would LeBron ditch the Cavs in a fashion that even he later apologized for, and then go prancing back just four years later now that they've reloaded and the team he bolted for is slowing down? Now THAT would be a blow to his image. *That would make him look like the ultimate loser.* Surely he's aware of that.


If he's coming off three straight titles in Miami he can go wherever he wants and nobody's going to question it, and if he then won titles in Cleveland it would not only be the league's greatest redemption story, but would cement him as the leagues' only one-man dynasty essentially ever. Surely he's aware of that.

As far as Riley reloading, I'm sure he can continue to add competent bench guys if given an open checkbook. I'm not so sure he can make Dwyane Wade's knee better.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Would Cavs trade Waiters for to make room for McLemore?? Or do they go with Noel??


That's what I'd do. Take McLemore and let Kyrie and him do their best Steph Curry/Klay Thompson impression. Bring Waiters off bench as a sixth or trade him. But I wouldn't risk a #1 overall on a guy coming off injury.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Bogg said:


> If he's coming off three straight titles in Miami he can go wherever he wants and nobody's going to question it, and if he then won titles in Cleveland it would not only be the league's greatest redemption story, but would cement him as the leagues' only one-man dynasty essentially ever. Surely he's aware of that.


Winning a title a Cleveland would be a _redemption_ story? Are you on crack?

Prancing back to Cleveland after the manner in which he left would make him look like a ****ing fool. He had a valid reason for leaving Cleveland in 2010, they didn't put any damn talent around him. Running back after they did finally round up some talent would be pretty spineless. I don't know if that could completely destroy the credibility he'd build up from a three-peat, but damn it would come close. Surely he's aware of that.



> As far as Riley reloading, I'm sure he can continue to add competent bench guys if given an open checkbook. I'm not so sure he can make Dwyane Wade's knee better.


They can deal with that.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Cavs need bench help, so I wouldn't trade anybody away. Take Ben or Noel and see what you have.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Floods said:


> Winning a title a Cleveland would be a _redemption_ story? Are you on crack?
> 
> Prancing back to Cleveland after the manner in which he left would make him look like a ****ing fool. He had a valid reason for leaving Cleveland in 2010, they didn't put any damn talent around him. Running back after they did finally round up some talent would be pretty spineless. I don't know if that could completely destroy the credibility he'd build up from a three-peat, but damn it would come close. Surely he's aware of that.


A) I think you're wildly off-base with your assessment of how a return to Cleveland would be received. It wouldn't be Lebron running back so they could win titles for him, it would be Lebron coming back to win titles for Cleveland. How would doing the difficult thing and facing his most vocal critics be spineless? I suppose the brave thing would be to stay where he's comfortable and already proven himself?

B) If Lebron felt that way, he would have shot down questions about his returning. He didn't do that - he more or less said that he hopes Cleveland would be open to the idea if he decided to look at them. So I'm pretty sure he doesn't agree with you either.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Noel weighs like 205lbs, and he's supposed to be a big man. No way I'd take him first.

If Varejao is healthy, he's a pretty good C anyways.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Bogg said:


> A) I think you're wildly off-base with your assessment of how a return to Cleveland would be received. It wouldn't be Lebron running back so they could win titles for him, it would be Lebron coming back to win titles for Cleveland. How would doing the difficult thing and facing his most vocal critics be spineless? I suppose the brave thing would be to stay where he's comfortable and already proven himself?


He can't undo anything he did before. The fact is, he bolted Cleveland because they wouldn't put any talent around him, and he'd prancing right back after they _did_ gather some talent. That completely contradicts the idea that he'd be coming back to play hero and win titles for Cleveland. How is that 'facing his most vocal critics'? He already did that anyway. The only critics he has yet to face are Goldhammer and the Cleveland radio guys (who cares), and those drunken Ohio losers who burned his jersey in the streets and somehow avoided setting themselves on fire in the process (again, who cares).

It's the equivalent of a girl rejecting you because you're not good enough for her (for one reason or another), making a public thing out of it, embarrassing you, and having her run off with some other guy, you then proceeding to forget about her and deciding to better yourself, and make changes such as losing weight, looking better, leading a better lifestyle, becoming more charming, whatever, and then having her spot the new you four years later and promptly dump the guy she was with so she can come running back to you. Only a complete loser would get all gooey about that and be happy that she came running back and finally saw the value in you. And no one would respect her for it.



> B) If Lebron felt that way, he would have shot down questions about his returning.


Really? Prove it.



> He didn't do that - he more or less said that he hopes Cleveland would be open to the idea if he decided to look at them.


Produce the quote.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Noel weighs like 205lbs, and he's supposed to be a big man. No way I'd take him first.
> 
> If Varejao is healthy, he's a pretty good C anyways.


Andy's really useful, but in the past 3 seasons he's played 81 games total and is going to be 31 next season. Time to cash out, if you can find a contender willing to give you something.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Floods said:


> Really? Prove it.
> 
> 
> Produce the quote.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-wojnarowski_lebron_james_opt_out_cavaliers_gilbert_021712



> Of his return, James said: “I think it would be great. It would be fun to play in front of these fans again. I had a lot fun times in my seven years here. … I’m here as a Miami Heat player, and I’m happy where I am now, but I don’t rule that out in no sense...“And if I decide to come back, hopefully the fans will accept me.”


Are we done here?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Andy's really useful, but in the past 3 seasons he's played 81 games total and is going to be 31 next season. Time to cash out, if you can find a contender willing to give you something.


Fair enough, but a 205lb big man isn't the answer to replace him.

Even if he can put on 30lbs, that's a very light, very weak guy to anchor the paint for you.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

First overall pick and try to win the Oden sweepstakes?

He probably won't ever amount to anything, but it sure would make for an exciting season for them.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Fair enough, but a 205lb big man isn't the answer to replace him.
> 
> Even if he can put on 30lbs, that's a very light, very weak guy to anchor the paint for you.


He's never going to be Marc Gasol, but Noel should be able to rebound and block shots. Ideally you're not taking that guy first overall, but such is the state of the draft this year. Sometimes you're just dealt a crap hand. Kenyon Martin definitely wasn't the type of guy you take first overall, but he had some really good years in New Jersey and there wasn't really anyone else in the lottery taken that year that was better than him. I'm sure someone else is going to wind up an all-star and this is going to get bumped in five years, but taking Noel first would be defensible, given the state of the draft.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Try to package the first and Anderson V for Love?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Try to package the first and Anderson V for Love?


Minny's not dealing Love yet. They _have_ to run things back on last season and try to make the playoffs with Love/Pekovic/Kirilenko/Rubio this coming year. They're not gonna start thinking trade until next summer, unless something catastrophic happens to start next season.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Cavs also pick at 19 and they should be able to pick up a serviceable big man at that spot. Maybe Nogueira or Rudy Gobert. Id take Mclemore at 1, flip Waiters for a decent sf and draft a big like Nogueira or Gobert later in the draft.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Or they could package Waiters and the 19th to try and move up and snag a big like Zeller or Len.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Mrs. Thang said:


> Yeah, **** the Cavs. They win every year and still suck.


They didn't win last year...


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

This draft sucks ass. Not sure what all the excitement is about regarding it.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Or they could package Waiters and the 19th to try and move up and snag a big like Zeller or Len.


I think they should just keep Waiters. There's no real reason to trade him honestly. He's proven himself to be a good scorer and he's going to be great as he gets older. 

I would say that Cleveland needs to just stick with using the first overall pick, fill that SF spot and then use their 19th pick on a big. I honestly don't know who they should pick, my knowledge of the draft isn't that good honestly, but regardless of who they pick, the future for the Cavaliers looks really exciting. I don't think they'll have a winning record just yet this upcoming season, but with Irving already an all star and showing himself to be possibly the point guard of the future in the NBA, Dion Waiters already a good scorer, and with Thompson showing remarkable improvement this year, I don't think it matters really who the Cavs go with, they have a bright future ahead of them.

Now excuse me while I go outside and scream about it in excitement.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

MemphisX said:


> This draft sucks ass. Not sure what all the excitement is about regarding it.


They said that about last years, and the rookie of the year ended up breaking an NBA record. Until such time has come that we finally get to watch the rookies play, I will continue to be excited for it.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Good win for Cavs they got the No1 in another bad draft and he turned out okay. 

Waiters has been good so far I don't know why people are dissing him. 
I don't watch college ball. But if Noel is the choice, then they should try make a package around some of these assets Speights Zeller And Pick 19, 31, 33 for a SF. 

If possible a defensive specialist. I'm wandering what the Mavs would want for Marion. Batum from the Blazers. ETC. Anyways they actually need two SF. So good luck to them. I think they should keep the option open of James returning as well. So not invest too heavily. Get another Centre if available. Camby style veteran. 

And sign Calderon to play behind Irving and Waiters.

Varejao/Noel/Camby?
Thompson
Batum/Gee
Waiters
Irving/Calderon

I presume they don't hand over everything for Batum so there will be other pieces as well.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Bogg said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-wojnarowski_lebron_james_opt_out_cavaliers_gilbert_021712
> 
> 
> 
> Are we done here?


No, that's a lot of empty talking that proves nothing. LeBron has shown in the past that he doesn't like to publicly slam the door on anything.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Floods said:


> No, that's a lot of empty talking that proves nothing. LeBron has shown in the past that he doesn't like to publicly slam the door on anything.


Which obviously proves my stance of "Lebron's keeping his options open and will consider all possibilities" is ludicrous...........


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Did not realize that many teams had not gotten a top pick. Makes me hate the teams that have even more now.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Minny's not dealing Love yet. They _have_ to run things back on last season and try to make the playoffs with Love/Pekovic/Kirilenko/Rubio this coming year. They're not gonna start thinking trade until next summer, unless something catastrophic happens to start next season.


Yeah... but they desperately need a SG who can hit the corner 3 and defend. Danny Green, Arron Afflalo, Jimmy Butler, or Gerald Henderson would really help this team quite a bit.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> Yeah... but they desperately need a SG who can hit the corner 3 and defend. Danny Green, Arron Afflalo, Jimmy Butler, or Gerald Henderson would really help this team quite a bit.


Well, they obviously need a shooting guard, but you aren't going to start talking a Kevin Love trade because you need to round out the roster to make a playoff run. That's what Minnesota has #9, #24(I think), and Derrick Williams for. 

If things were to really get desperate, you could probably get Jared Dudley and Miami's first from Phoenix for just the #9 and either Ridnour or Barea, and then package #s 24 and 30 to one of the teams looking to trade down in the draft (Boston at 16 may be the place to go) to get back up in the mid to early teens and take whoever falls out of the lottery.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> If things were to really get desperate, you could probably get Jared Dudley and Miami's first from Phoenix for just the #9 and either Ridnour or Barea, and then package #s 24 and 30 to one of the teams looking to trade down in the draft (Boston at 16 may be the place to go) to get back up in the mid to early teens and take whoever falls out of the lottery.


Why would things need to get really desperate for that to happen? Sounds fairly reasonable.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> Why would things need to get really desperate for that to happen? Sounds fairly reasonable.


I've got Gerald Henderson and Afflalo both as better players than Dudley, and Minny probably wants a bit more from their two than Dudley has to offer. That being said, a Dudley trade is probably the easiest and cheapest of the deals out there for them.


----------

